# Cut paw pad



## Zeeva

Has anyone experienced a cut paw pad on their dog before? Yesterday I noticed tiny drops of fresh blood on the concrete in our garden and panicked. It was pretty obvious on a white dog where the blood was coming from (poor Zeeva).

It's a pretty deep cut but she doesn't limp or notice it's there. Sometimes she will lick it. Is this ok? From what I understand paw pads can't be sutured, so I have to keep it clean and bandage it; possibly get some antibiotics.

My questions are:

How long will it take to heal? should I take her to vet and get a professional opinion or will I be able to deal with it at home?

I've never really wrapped an animal's leg before so I'm guessing a vet visit will be a good idea. Although I was wondering is the wrapping part necessary if I keep it clean? Won't it heal better open?

I understand the antibiotics are to prevent infection. But again, if I keep it clean will she need them? (am asking this because her tummy JUST got better and I don't want her to be going through diarrhea again on the meds)

Also, should I limit her walking?

Here are some pictures.


----------



## PaddyD

Definitely the vet. What is that sticking out of her pad?
Pads can be sutured.
Off to the vet.


----------



## Good_Karma

Vote #2 for vet.


----------



## Zeeva

it's her skin flap. i cleaned it all up. there was nothing inside the cut. i guess it's a funny angle...


----------



## BlackGSD

First let me say that I am NOT a vet, nor do I play one on TV.

That said I would just leave it alone and keep an eye on it. I've had my dogs cut their pads, often they have looked worse than that. Never took them to a vet, never wrapped it nor messed with it AT ALL. I just let the dog keep it clean. And check daily to make sure it is healing and there is no sign of infection. And make sure the dog doesn't obsess over it and lick it too much.

Ultimately you have to do what YOU are comfortable with. I have horses and over the years have delt with some NASTY injuries,(with no vet.) so a cut pad is nothing.

I would limit walking for a while IF it causes it to bleed a fair amount.


----------



## Pattycakes

You should do whatever you feel most comfortable with...either treating it at home or taking your dog to the vet.

I agree with Tracy. My dog has cut her pad before and all I did was soak it with epsom salts, dry it off and sprayed some Vetericyn on it. It healed without any intervention from a vet. 

We have horses too and agree with Tracy as well...had some pretty nasty cuts and such and never took them to the vet either. 

However...if the cut starts to look like its not healing or is getting infected...take your dog to the vet.


----------



## Zeeva

what are the earliest possible signs of infection?


----------



## Freestep

I had a dog that stepped on a broken bottle, cut her pad and boy did it bleed, I thought it would never stop! At the time, I was young, in school, and broke, so I couldn't go to the vet. I had a bandanna with me and I wrapped the foot as best I could, then slowly walked her home, tracking blood all the way.  Once home, I put a sock on her foot, wrapped it with vetwrap, and the dog promptly removed it. I tried several more times with the same result, and finally said to heck with this. It healed fine on its own. I didn't walk her for a week or so, and she did limp for a few days, but after that she didn't seem to be painful at all and just wanted to run and play. I just kept an eye on the foot and kept it reasonably clean, making sure it didn't get infected. It's quite amazing how quickly dogs can heal, even with little to no intervention.


----------



## Pattycakes

Zeeva said:


> what are the earliest possible signs of infection?


There might be warmth and redness in the area, fever, swelling, or pus-like drainage.


----------



## DunRingill

One thing I always consider when looking at a cut.....if the same cut was on *ME* would I go see a doctor? most of the time the answer is NO.


----------



## jdh520

It happened to me and I left it alone on my boy and it healed up fine and quick. Don't waste money on a trip to the vet. They're gonna do the same thing your gonna do which is clean it and bandage it. You can't suture pads btw.


----------



## Holmeshx2

just for the record if it's someone without much experience with injuries doesn't know how to wrap it or what signs of an infection are then its not WASTING money on a vet. It's making sure there is nothing else going on and showing them properly how to handle it.

I'm someone who generally handles things on my own before rushing to the vet but I also generally know what I'm doing. I may come on here for a second opinion but for someone who doesn't know how to wrap things or signs of infection and is willing to go to a vet I think it's really wreckless to talk them out of it. We may not be seeing something in the pictures (they aren't that great of the wound itself) personally for peace of mind I would do a quick vet visit it will probably only cost the price of an office call and of course ask them to show you how to wrap the foot. You want to be careful too loose and it can fall off (really easily) and too tight is a whole other can of worms.


----------



## Freestep

Pattycakes said:


> There might be warmth and redness in the area, fever, swelling, or pus-like drainage.


Warmth and redness around the cut can also mean it's simply healing. If there's a lot of swelling, or the whole LEG is swollen and hot, and/or there is pus, I'd get to the vet. But usually, open cuts like that don't get infected if kept reasonably clean. It's the deep puncture wounds you have to worry about.


----------



## BlackGSD

Holmeshx2 said:


> .... a quick vet visit it will probably only cost the price of an office call .....


Or it could be a $150 vet visit to treat something that would heal fine on it's own with nothing added other than a little "dog spit". 

As I said, ultimately the OP has to do what they are comfortable with.


----------



## juliejujubean

I'm overprotective as well so I understand your delimma. Oh, dia has a slight limp , xrays it is is my mentality. As far as I can tell you are doing everything right. I would keep my eye on it for a couple days with minimal activity. If it bothers you that much you can always calling your vet before hand. If it is a reputable place and know you okay most of the time they will tell you what needs to be done over the phone. Dia had a weird eye booger thing and my vet let me send pictures to her phone and said nothing to worry about. Makes me want to go back there forever( not possible military wife) because they are not always wanting money for every little thing. 
Do what is best for you and your pup. Me being over protective I would have called. It's saved me money because before I had their phone number saved I totally would have e already brought m y girl to the vet


----------



## kiya

I've been dealing with a pad problem with Lakota, since October. The vet did surgery and cut her pad where it was "deformed" with the thought of when it healed it would close up and nothing could get in. Now what my problem is that when it healed there is a hard callous causing her discomfort. It takes a long time for a pad to heal. 
It's your decision to go to the vet or not. I have years of experience with animal injuries and I make the call depending on the situation. I can't see a vet charging more than an office visit/exam to determine if your dog needs stitches and or antibiotics. You could even call them and see what they say. I would definitely keep the pad clean & put a dog boot or something on the foot.


----------



## Lilie

Hondo cut his pad on New Year's Eve at 11:45 pm. It was a deep cut. Honestly, if it had not been a Holiday, or in the middle of the night, I would have taken him in. Sometime just peace of mind is all an owner is looking for. 

I did clean, medicate and wrap it. However, I am an experianced horse owner. I have ample experiance with leg wrapping. You can damage the leg by wrapping incorrectly (cutting of circulation). I changed out the wrapping twice a day for a week. I also kept him in a kennel to give the pad a chance to heal, for nearly a week. 

My rule of thumb is, if the wound looks better each time I remove the dressing then I know that what I'm doing it working. If I question, or worry about the wound, I'll take the animal in for a vet visit.


----------



## Zoeys mom

A cut paw pad is usually not vet worthy IMO any adult with basic knowledge can care for it. Henry my lab is great at cutting his feet up. I clean it in epsom salts soaking it for 10 minutes, then squirt with iodine and wrap with self sticking gauze. I then place a small snug fitting sock over the paw and use medical tape to secure for the first two days. Each day I clean it out with either epsom salts or bactine for a week, then just a spray of dermaplast for the second week. After two days the wrap comes off, but when he goes out we do rewrap and no we don't let him lick it. If it ever starts swell, ooze, smell bad, or if they seem like they are in worsening pain take them in However, I've always seen them heal just fine without a vet


----------

